# Need a Manual!



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 29, 2014)

Picked up a 12X36 Lathe with a Microkinetics CNC kit over the weekend for a great price. I now need to find the manual for the Microkinetics Drive Rack model #  3400-304 if anyone has one I need a copy so I can hook it up when done  cleaning and installing the CNC stuff.Tried to contact Microkinetics no luck they just want to sell me a $70.00 cable to Hook up to the MN400E Motion Controller! 

Photo of the Lathe And Drive Rack. 




Drive Rack: 



Motion Controller:


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 29, 2014)

I did a pretty comprehensive web search, I can't find a thing.  I did find a PDF from Microkinetics that kind of shows the pinouts.  It also looks like that it has a RS232 interface and proprietary command set, so you may need to either write your own user interface software or use theirs. It doesn't look like it is compatible with Mach3, but I could be wrong here.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 29, 2014)

The drive rack is compatible using a CNC breakout controller board! But need the pinouts for the Driverrack. 

I do have their software on the PC that came with the Lathe and their MN400E Motion Controller it has a SCSI 50 Connector to DB25/DB15 but they do not offer the pin-outs for the DB25 End. 

The Pinouts for the 50pin scsi connector on the MN400E are in the MN400 manual I found on their site and the manual that was in the stack of paperwork.

If I cannot find the pin-out I may have to open the unit up and trace it all down! That will be a chore! But i refuse to pay $70.00 for a Cable I can build for under $10.00


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 29, 2014)

The drive rack has the power supplies and 3 of the DM8010 Stepper Motor Driver's inside. 


http://www.microkinetics.com/index.php?page=motor_drivers/dm8010


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 29, 2014)

What I am Reading is that this Drive Rack will work with the Opti ISA Card.... Or if yo want USB Control you use The MN400 or MN400E... I would assume that the pinout would be the same as the Opti Card? Here is the pin out for the Opti Card... http://www.microkinetics.com/pdfmanuals/BO25wirediag.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be a lot going on in the Drive Rack, so tracing it out might not be too bad.  From what I read, it looks like there might be some pass through wiring to the terminal strip for encoder inputs and the 4 outputs, if I read it correctly.  The travel limit switches must connect to the MN400, because I don't see any provision for that on the Drive Rack, unless that is what the MT+/- is for, rather than encoder inputs as illustrated in the PDF.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

Contract_Pilot said:


> What I am Reading is that this Drive Rack will work with the Opti ISA Card.... Or if yo want USB Control you use The MN400 or MN400E... I would assume that the pinout would be the same as the Opti Card? Here is the pin out for the Opti Card... http://www.microkinetics.com/pdfmanuals/BO25wirediag.pdf



I'm guessing that they are the same.  That's the I/O I would expect to see, looks like it's all there.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Jim right above where it says to computer is where i have read that the limit switched connect to.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Response from Microkinetics. 




> Hello Steven,
> 
> I don't see a manual even for the current model.
> 
> ...



As I See it no way to hook this up with out the wiring diagram that is in the manual. Unless I crack it open and chase every thing out!

What they have for a manual on the new one! 
http://www.microkinetics.com/pdfmanuals/DriveRack.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup, you're right.  I just took another look at the PDF I found, there are 2 terminal strips on that one.  http://www.microkinetics.com/pdfmanuals/DriveRack.pdf

A different model than yours.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, Diffrent model. 

The Encoder is in the MN400E pinouts.. http://www.microkinetics.com/pdfmanuals/MN400.pdf Page 54!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

Great Support!!, Just no manuals.:headscratch:


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Yea, how do they expect joe nobody with no tech skills to hook the kit up!

Thankfully i was an EE for 10 years and can understand most the stuff if i wanted to crack it open and trace every thing out! But if there is a pin-out available why not just use that saves a bunch of time!

Page 33 in the 2009 Catalog "Manuals" hahaha http://www.microkinetics.com/catalog 2009.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like all the pinouts are there.  Between the two diagrams I think you have the cable connections.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Yea, I want to make sure there are 2 different controller cards. If i go with a Break out board for mach 3 just need the stepper connections all the limits in/out are on the card.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

This is going to be an interesting project.  Read up on the Mach3 lathe functionality,  I have heard of some problems with it, but have no personal experience with the lathe version.  I've had both good and bad experience using it for other CNC projects.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Since I have their turn pro software on the computer that came with it I may just make me a cable... but no way will I pay 70.00 for a SCSI Cable with a DB25 and DB 9 Connector installed.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

I hear what you're saying.  But for me, I would just pay the money, I hate making up cables.  I've done too many over the years.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 30, 2014)

Not to hard to make cables I have more time than money... and on principle! There is profit and there is I am going to retire off you attitude! If i have to trace it all down I will publish pin-out and if I build a cable will make the wiring available.  I think i can still draw a schematic in eagle it's been years since i had done one but I think I can remember.

Look's like good will in the morning for a few cheap cables.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 11, 2014)

Started to build the cable I just put the basics together to get it to run. Had movement just a small issue with the MN400E showing that the limit switch for M2- is tripped with no limit switches hooked up. I should have it solved/fixed soon or will just get me a PMDX-126 and run eagle! I Was getting some mostly support from Microkinetics but that went south fast! I will post my review of the detailed kit install and my communications with Microkinetics when I get some extra free time!


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad I did not buy their cable the MN400 has a M2- Limit Error (I will try and fix it) But, From my customer contact/support experience with Microkinetics I am going with the breakout board and either Mach3 or Linuxcnc even if I fix the MN400.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2014)

Please keep us posted.  Sounds like a fun project.  Can you tie all of the limit inputs to GND or +V and get a state change?  It may not like a floating input.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 15, 2014)

No the Microkinetics Turnmaster Pro software is rather limited on the config you cannot change anything really! Cannot add a 3rd axis, tell it what motor to use for what axis, etc. I am so glad I got the system very very cheap! 

I am going to Debug the MN400 controller board with a Jtag and Boundary Scan to find out why the limit pin is in error. I already checked the passive components they looked good. 

I used to be an EE about 10-12 years ago or so. I stopped being an EE when became a commercial pilot so having to refresh my knowledge a bit! Lots of changes in the tech in 10 + years but the basics are coming back. 

Here is a link to the Microkinetics CNC Lathe 1236 Retrofit Instructions Just Incase anyone is looking for a copy to see how the retrofit is done very poorly written in my opinion.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm with you on not buying a 70 dollar cable when you can make one for about three bucks.  I have a selection of connectors and cable termination connectors so I just make what I need from 40 or 21 wire ribbon cable and call it good.  Once I started making my own cables I found out just how cheap it can be done and boy was I ****** after buying "proprietary" cables for so long!!!!

Bob


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea, I got a brand new 15' AMP cable with 2 HD50M amp connectors for $5.00 on ebay only needed 1 connector so the other is now in a misc box it may sit there for 10 years before it is used who knows! 

Since the MN400 Controller Board has an issue with the M2- Limit circuit it is junk to me right now as their Turnmaster Pro Software cannot configure it for the Z axis to use Motor 3 or 4 outputs on the controller it is locked to talk to M2 out on the controller. (Poorly Written Software No Configuration Ability) 

Microkinetics support initially offered to exchange the bad board for a working board (Courtesy) then "backed out of their exchange offer about an hour or so after I sent them my shipping address" And told me it would be $147.50 to have this board repaired! (Based on the symptoms, it seems like it's repairable.) no real Guarantee of a repair! 

From the build quality of the board I can see why it has issues! For a fraction of $147.50 I can buy a Cheap Breakout board and be able to run software with way more control and features "LinuxCNC or Mach3" and it has a large support base that you dont have to deal with the Arrogance (Being Polite) of Microkinetics and pay $150.00 for their so called Engineering Support to get any technical assistance. + pay another $150.00 to Register Ownership with them of the kit. 

I was going to buy their VFD and their Proprietary Cable (Built mine to just test the electronics) but the way they handle their customer support and think everything is an engineering issue and when you have a valid question like I did on thread direction of a Pulley that I asked because I seen a note in the instructions about over tightening the X axis pulley and damaging a bearing! 

They reply back "The pulley is threaded. Right hand thread so you tighten and loosen it like you normally tighten a screw.  (Righty tighty, lefty loosy)." 

I think i know (Righty tighty, lefty loosy)! I am not an Iddiot!

Also the quality of the Retrofit Parts is very subpar for a so called bolt on kit! Even if the kit and lathe are 11 Years old the fit of the parts back then should have been better! Holes dont line up, factory covers dont fit, etc. I am glad I did not pay retail I would have been super P.O. but I got it for a good price so I can deal with fixing the issues replacing the controller etc! I know to avoid dealing with Microkinetics! Their customer support and attitude towards Indirect Customers/Consumers and Potential new Customers is very poor for sure! 

Photo Of the MN400 Control Board. Nice of them to add the Headers for Debugging!


----------

